# Vape Shop Horror Stories



## shaunnadan (16/2/16)

hey

i decided to create this thread so that members and vendors can share some of the scary things that customers have brought in or showed them.

il start.....

yesterday while sitting at a vape shop and killing time between meetings i met a guy with an ipv4. he was running a melo tank at 120w and loved it.

we discussed possible upgrades and by chance i had a look at his mod and then his batteries !!! the shock and horror that followed...

this guy had a whole bunch of istick 50w mods that he broke apart and then then salvaged the internal batteries (with the crumbling wraps and solder on the terminals) and was using that in his mod.

when i told him the risks he was like "meh" its hasn't blown up yet....

EDIT !!! - lets keep it clean and no personal attacks. this is not to name and shame people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (16/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> i decided to create this thread so that members and vendors can share some of the scary things that customers have brought in or showed them.
> 
> ...


Flippet, its people like that, that will cause non vapers to crucify vapers!! I just hope its blows up in the privacy of his own home and not in public. Idiot.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/16)

And this is a problem because only a small percentage find the forum where the amount of info and help is massive... I see this all the time when bumping into vapers and chatting to them... if they are not on ecigssa they are pretty ignorant! Scarey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And this is a problem because only a small percentage find the forum where the amount of info and help is massive... I see this all the time when bumping into vapers and chatting to them... if they are not on ecigssa they are pretty ignorant! Scarey!



i agree 100%

i also think there needs to be some great being who will take the time to pass on the knowledge to the masses. perhaps create some cool artwork and get it passed around on the social media platforms.

currently my issue is that we all talk about safety concerns here on the forum but on facebook it can be summarized into pretty much the following :

artsy instagram hand checks of mods and a bottle of juice 
VAPE BANDS !!!!!
showing off clouds and shot calling

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Vapordude (16/2/16)

Although wasnt at a shop, was more cringe worthy than anything. Its about TWISP so you're in for a laugh...

About a month ago I was at OR TAMBO airport and i had some time to kill, i wandered around and saw a TWISP stand, i figured id
go talk to them for a bit. I go over to the dude and ask how much their bottles are, i reckon its a 50ml bottle (like LIQUA) and he said R200 (maybe even R300). He doesnt tell me the bottle size however he just says "this bottle"...whatever.

Then I ask him "How much nicotine is in there?"

He replies "uh...50ml NICOTINE"

50ml bottle = 50ml nicotine

TWISP LOGIC

>______>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

2 that particular stood out for me:

At a particular vape store in the Cape to get some cotton and soema rewicking my atty there (has a terrible flavour and didnt want to risk it contaminating the new flavour I got). A customer walks up to the counter with his eGo one and says he wants to upgrade and needs something with temperature control. Apparently his friend uses SS so it must be able to run SS in temp because he has someone who can nurture him on this. The sales person (with his personal iJust2) first tries to push sales of the iJust2 and then suggest the Sigelei 150W TC... I dont like getting involved with other people's business, but at that point I nearly lost my cool and suggested the eVic VTC Mini with a Kanger Subtank Mini very calmly and explained why the Sig will not work. I have been back to said store once since that incident but only because of urgency and availability. (I love my Sig 150W besides its limitations).

A buddy building his atty to be used on a mech doesnt check resistance and for shorts... I left because I refuse to be a victim of 3rd degree burns.


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> i decided to create this thread so that members and vendors can share some of the scary things that customers have brought in or showed them.
> 
> ...


that guy sounds like a walking time bomb lol. In regards to the melo tank the ipv4s only goes up to 7v so even if it displays 120w he is only getting around 45 or so watts.

Edit: this was my experience running a crown tank .5 coil on the ipv4s.... It maxed out at 7v arounds 46 watts, not sure why because steam engine calculates 98w for .5 coil @7v but that's how it worked for me anyway.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> that guy sounds like a walking time bomb lol. In regards to the melo tank the ipv4s only goes up to 7v so even if it displays 120w he is only getting around 45 or so watts.



when i saw it i grabbed his batteries out of his mod and was going to buy him wraps for his batteries. afterwards realised that re-wrapping is a bad idea as the istick 50w batteries are shorter than regular 18650's and if i remove the solder it wont work at all.

he did "promise" to by batteries soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/16)

Cespian said:


> A buddy building his atty to be used on a mech doesnt check resistance and for shorts... I left because I refuse to be a victim of 3rd degree burns.



i was once like that....... long long ago...

so back in the day of 1.1ohm mod limits you would use the calculator and build but land up with a 1.0ohm coil. now this refused to fire on my regulated mods and i needed to get that 0.1ohm ironed out so i would pop it onto a mech and pulse and squeeze the coils so it would settle at 1.1ohm.

i got myself a new onslaught tri coil atty and did a build while waiting at ocean basket. this thing look near perfect but kept on giving me a short error! logic told me there was a short and instead of starting again i decided to put it onto the nemi... i was luck that i only damaged the insulator and a coil popped breaking the circuit before it turned into a pipe bomb....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i was once like that....... long long ago...
> 
> so back in the day of 1.1ohm mod limits you would use the calculator and build but land up with a 1.0ohm coil. now this refused to fire on my regulated mods and i needed to get that 0.1ohm ironed out so i would pop it onto a mech and pulse and squeeze the coils so it would settle at 1.1ohm.
> 
> i got myself a new onslaught tri coil atty and did a build while waiting at ocean basket. this thing look near perfect but kept on giving me a short error! logic told me there was a short and instead of starting again i decided to put it onto the nemi... i was luck that i only damaged the insulator and a coil popped breaking the circuit before it turned into a pipe bomb....



I've never "owned" a mech. And as much as I have the temptation (especially for Reo's), regulated mods have been absolutely great for me thus far. I guess its just that fear of something possibly going wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/16)

Cespian said:


> I've never "owned" a mech. And as much as I have the temptation (especially for Reo's), regulated mods have been absolutely great for me thus far. I guess its just that fear of something possibly going wrong.



get an ohm meter - sorted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> get an ohm meter - sorted



One day, I will make the mech leap, not today, but one day

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (16/2/16)

When I was new to vaping and had not discovered the forum I was influenced by the shopkeeper to get a kayfun. 
I insisted I didn't want an atty that leaks. 

The guy built and wicked and filled my kayfun and 5 mins ate leaving the store my pants are full of jiuce and the kayfun is empty. 
I have never been to that store again. 

Also, another store full of kids wanting to buy the Smok tf4. I'm questing the age of these kids. .. about 4 of them spurring each other on. 
No IDs were asked for and the kids bought a few supplies. Maybe the owner's knew the kids but I for one was appalled by the noise and conversing the kids were making.


----------



## BibbyBubbly (16/2/16)

Cespian said:


> 2 that particular stood out for me:
> 
> At a particular vape store in the Cape to get some cotton and soema rewicking my atty there (has a terrible flavour and didnt want to risk it contaminating the new flavour I got). A customer walks up to the counter with his eGo one and says he wants to upgrade and needs something with temperature control. Apparently his friend uses SS so it must be able to run SS in temp because he has someone who can nurture him on this. The sales person (with his personal iJust2) first tries to push sales of the iJust2 and then suggest the Sigelei 150W TC... I dont like getting involved with other people's business, but at that point I nearly lost my cool and suggested the eVic VTC Mini with a Kanger Subtank Mini very calmly and explained why the Sig will not work. I have been back to said store once since that incident but only because of urgency and availability. (I love my Sig 150W besides its limitations).
> 
> A buddy building his atty to be used on a mech doesnt check resistance and for shorts... I left because I refuse to be a victim of 3rd degree burns.


I know it should not be an excuse, but as a women I am really not interested in understanding each and every aspect of batteries and especially which Mod is safe to use on a specific tank etc, etc. For instance, I have no idea why the Sigelei 150W TC would not have worked for the guy you mentioned above. For this reason I rely on the "expert" advise given by the sales person. Luckily I buy all my gear from Vape Club, as I feel confident that they know what they are talking about. Thanks @VapeGrrl for taking the time to know your products!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> I know it should not be an excuse, but as a women I am really not interested in understanding each and every aspect of batteries and especially which Mod is safe to use on a specific tank etc, etc. For instance, I have no idea why the Sigelei 150W TC would not have worked for the guy you mentioned above. For this reason I rely on the "expert" advise given by the sales person. Luckily I buy all my gear from Vape Club, as I feel confident that they know what they are talking about. Thanks @VapeGrrl for taking the time to know your products!



1 - the Sigelei 150w TC does not support stainless steel
2 - Lindsay is awesome !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> I know it should not be an excuse, but as a women I am really not interested in understanding each and every aspect of batteries and especially which Mod is safe to use on a specific tank etc, etc. For instance, I have no idea why the Sigelei 150W TC would not have worked for the guy you mentioned above. For this reason I rely on the "expert" advise given by the sales person. Luckily I buy all my gear from Vape Club, as I feel confident that they know what they are talking about. Thanks @VapeGrrl for taking the time to know your products!



The exact reason it appalled me. The sales person should be educated enough to sell the correct products for the vapers requirement and safety.

As @shaunnadan mentioned, the device does not support the wire the person specifically requested to use on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (16/2/16)

I went into a local store once to stock up on some goodies and there where three guys chasing clouds with sub ohm mechs. The one guy had a super low build on his mech and every time he took a puff he would go around to his buddies telling them to feel how hot the button got. He would be laughing and saying that after every drag the button got so hot you could not touch it, but then he would just take another drag. I don't know, but if it's too hot to touch it must be dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jakey (16/2/16)

Seen a guy with a hybrid mech Vaping away around the store for quite a while. Walks in a little while later asking the owner what wire he's allowed to use on his mech........ Think its fair to say that hes not fit to be using a mech

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/16)

As a vendor I have soooooo many horror stories on what customers do, but there are two that really stick out for me:

Once we had a customer who's mod broke, so he sent it back to us with his brother, while I was waiting for his brother to arrive he sent me a photo on whatsapp and he had connected his atty to a car battery and was using that to vape.

Another bad one was we had two customers come in who wanted to build their own mod, needless to say we talked them out of it as they knew absolutely nothing about vaping, they were complete newbies and they wanted to know if they could use duracell AA batteries to fire the mod that they had built, when we explained battery safety etc to them they just stood there with this blank look on their face as if it was going in the one ear and out the other. They wanted to buy Atty's etc from us to test their new mod with, we never sold them anything, not even a liquid, told them to go do more research before they come back

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

sheesh, people selling potentially very dangerous stuff to unsuspecting consumers is bad - but happens all the time.

Up-selling is a thing, and happens all the time. Like the one time I went to buy a tyre, I walked out of twt with four tyres and almost bought a new set of mags. The sales lady was very convincing. To be honest I haven't encountered anything that weird vape related. But my brother-in-laws frot milk stuff he makes and drinks called kefir is pretty weird, it is nasty as all hell and smells so bad - I don't know how he drinks it, but he does and he drinks it by the liter.

This stuff if you wondering:



Its basically frot milk culture.


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> sheesh, people selling potentially very dangerous stuff to unsuspecting consumers is bad - but happens all the time.
> 
> Up-selling is a thing, and happens all the time. Like the one time I went to buy a tyre, I walked out of twt with four tyres and almost bought a new set of mags. The sales lady was very convincing. To be honest I haven't encountered anything that weird vape related. But my brother-in-laws frot milk stuff he makes and drinks called kefir is pretty weird, it is nasty as all hell and smells so bad - I don't know how he drinks it, but he does and he drinks it by the liter.
> 
> ...



LOL. Kefir is a super food and helps with skin conditions and digestive issues, it also helps you lose weight. It shouldn't smell bad if you do it right and usually it will just ferment the milk into a yogurt like consistency which tastes delicious once strained and a bit of sweetener added.

It is very similar to the cultures used to make yogurt but converts more of the milk sugars into healthy amino acids.

Most people are afraid of it unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> sheesh, people selling potentially very dangerous stuff to unsuspecting consumers is bad - but happens all the time.
> 
> Up-selling is a thing, and happens all the time. Like the one time I went to buy a tyre, I walked out of twt with four tyres and almost bought a new set of mags. The sales lady was very convincing. To be honest I haven't encountered anything that weird vape related. But my brother-in-laws frot milk stuff he makes and drinks called kefir is pretty weird, it is nasty as all hell and smells so bad - I don't know how he drinks it, but he does and he drinks it by the liter.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> LOL. Kefir is a super food and helps with skin conditions and digestive issues, it also helps you lose weight. It shouldn't smell bad if you do it right and usually it will just ferment the milk into a yogurt like consistency which tastes delicious once strained and a bit of sweetener added.
> 
> It is very similar to the cultures used to make yogurt but converts more of the milk sugars into healthy amino acids.
> 
> Most people are afraid of it unfortunately.


I know that there are major benefits to using the stuff, but taste and smell is subjective <-- Sheesh I love this argument . I absolutely hate blue cheese, to me it smells really bad and I can barely keep myself from blocking my nose if that stuff is in my vicinity. The same applies to unsweetened yogurt, I don't like the sourness of the fluid. Okay in all honesty though using sweetener etc has only become something I learnt about when I started DIY, I also just learnt that it is possible to extract flavors at home. This forum is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

wait I just remembered, I have seen a video of guys that took a car battery at the BMW workshop and made a vape device - they vaped it and called it the mother of all dry hits. Was on the vapers corner whatsapp group - can't remember who posted it though. Was funny and I thought "_ai ai ai kids gonna kill themselves_". I'm a kid too just wanted to use that <-- Sorry about previous derail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (16/2/16)

1) I once went to a vape store (recently) and asked for Kanthal. The oke looked at me and said he's never heard "that word" (Kanthal) before....

uhhhhhh, coil wire????? I said.... No, bru, maybe check there at the dischem!

I was so p!ssed off I just walked away!

WHAT ARE YOU DOING AT A VAPE STORE IF YOU DON'T KNOW ANNNNYTHING ABOUT VAPING!!??!!??

2) Convinced a buddy of mine to slow down on the stinkies and take on vaping, so off we went to the Twisp Store to get an Ego One, the sales lady was SO EXTREMELY slow and irritated she said straight, Do you guys have another job for me? I hate working here!

DUDE!!! HOW CAN YOU SAY SUCH A THING TO A CUSTOMER???????

I mean, are people associated with vaping all clots?? Because I'm SURE that's what the whole non-vaping community thinks!
*WHAT IS GOING ON!?
*
3) Another story (NON VAPING RELATED THOUGH)

Got a (enter favourite swearword here) telemarketer on the line.... "Yea bro, I gotta tell you about this policy, buddy, it's really worth it, china" I was like WTF!? I really think you should go back to school, before you EVER attempt to contact me again! I am not your china, your bro, OR your buddy!!! Go ask your mother to teach you some manners!" and plak the phone down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (16/2/16)

Geezz,, @Clouder I hope you informed the store owners about their incompetent staff


----------



## Clouder (16/2/16)

@Noddy about the first incident I just.... did NOTHING...

But I did report the lady who was so disgustingly demotivated.. I mean GEEZZZZ man, you are definitely not uplifting the image of the company that pays your salary with an attitude like that!


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Awesome found the vid I spoke about yesterday, disclaimer please do not try this at home <-- It is a really bad idea and can only result in a terrible taste in your mouth.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeVape (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Awesome found the vid I spoke about yesterday, disclaimer please do not try this at home <-- It is a really bad idea and can only result in a terrible taste in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What the f...... 
Might as well exhale steam from a sauna. Direct from lava rocks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

MikeVape said:


> What the f......
> Might as well exhale steam from a sauna. Direct from lava rocks.


agreed, when I saw the vid I thought it was going to be one of those fail vids you find on youtube, were people really hurt themselves. But alas these guys survived...


----------

